# Weihnachtsbesuch bei den Eltern...(IT) :D



## micsterni14 (31. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir hatte Muddi wiedermal das Internet gelöscht und bekam die Tastentöne des neuen Smartphones nicht leiser gestellt... Weltuntergangsstimmung und man konnte garnicht verstehen warum ich so lange und so laut lachen musste

Das die neue Helene F. CD nicht zu brennen war, war dann natürlich der Gipfel.

Hat ein winziger Kreis hier, wie ich annehme , ähnliches erlebt?^^

MfG


----------



## the_swiss (31. Dezember 2015)

Nein, bei mir haben sie mich direkt beauftragt, eine neue SSD zu installieren. Alles gut.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir war es auch nicht ganz so krass

Neuen W-Lan Router sowie  neue E-Mail Accounts einrichten und gefühlt 20 unnötige Browseraddons wieder deinstalliert.
Halb so wild also.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab nen PC und Laptop neu aufgesetzt xD


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab zur Abwechslung mal nichts zu tun bekommen, jedenfalls nichts nennenswertes. 

Wobei es auch daran liegt, dass ich ein Thema hart ignoriere:  Der Rest meiner Familie setzt mobil auf Android ...   wie zum Geier kann man da den dummen Shutter-Sound abstellen?!


----------



## GrueneMelone (31. Dezember 2015)

Shuttersound geht in den Einstellungen der meisten telefonen bei sound glaube ich,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

> wie zum Geier kann man da den dummen Shutter-Sound abstellen?!


Indem man das Fest der Liebe auf Ostern verlegt und das Ding ans Kreuz nagelt.
Im Familienkreis bin ich seit einiger Zeit befreit von Shoots to nothing. Diesmal war es nur ein gebrochener Taster am PC Gehäuse ( von jemanden der eigentlich alles besser weiß und kann )


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2016)

Bei den zukünftigen Schwiegereltern sollte ihr Handy mit der YouTube App ausgestattet werden und bei ihm Kontakte vom alten aufs neue Handy. Bei meiner Mom war es nix besonderes. Rechner war zugemüllt. Jetzt läuft er wieder akzeptabel


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist irgentwas am Laptop, wills gar nicht anschauen ist wahrscheinlich wieder was ganz simples. Vor 2 Wochen ist sie nicht mehr ins Internet gekommen, hab dann das PW eingegeben (obwohl ich extra das PW auf ein Zettel geschrieben und an Laptop geklept hab als ich den Laptop aufgesetzt hab) dann gings wieder


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich vermute mal, dass Security Nightmares dieses Jahr mal wieder der Ursprung dieses Threads ist?  

Die fangen auch jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen Witz an!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBv0eykj_m8:160

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Da das einbinden hier im Forum leider irgendwie die Startzeit ignoriert,  springt gleich zu 2:40.


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder, ne? Wie gut, dass es solche Feiertage gibt. Andererseits hätten einige kleinere PC-Läden ohne derartige Termine deutlich mehr zu tun. 

Mal sehen, was war es dieses Jahr? Hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, wohne nicht so weit weg und bin in den Semesterferien immer aufgrund von Arbeit daheim.

- mehr RAM für den HTPC (DDR2 )
- neues Smartphone meiner Mum einrichten samt Grundkurs
- neuen SAT Reciver aufbauen, Sound an Verstärker weiterleiten
- Windows 10 Update 1511 installieren (ging anscheinend nicht, hab einfach runtergescrollt und auf "Jetzt Neustarten" geklickt -> manuelle Installation 
- Uralt-WinXP Rechner auf Linux Min Xcfe umrüsten, bzw. dabei bin ich noch. Dieses IDE-DVD Laufwerk ist so langsam...

Also eigentlich alles keine Notfälle oder absolut dringende Geschichten.

@Stryke: Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du bereits bei der Zeit warst. Bei mir startet das Video bei 00:00.  Ah, jetzt hab ich deinen Satz verstanden. 
ah, WinXP ...


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, eigentlich wird die Startzeit des Videos mit in den Link geschrieben,   aber das scheint irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren wenn man das Video einbindet.


----------

